# pflanzen im Filtergraben ? welche ?



## Haiflyer (17. Apr. 2007)

moin

also wir wollen einen filtergraben an den neuen teich bauen. die Fische haben keine chance an die pflanzen zu kommen. der Pflanzgraben wird direkt an den teich gebaut und mit teichwasser versorgt

nun meine Frage.

was für pflanzen sollen da rein ? welche die schön blühen, bzw gut filtern und nährstoffe ausm wasser ziehen.
und von mir aus auch welche die über die steine wachsen dann können die fische die auch abgrasen.

ciao lucas


----------



## Steingarnele (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: pflanzen im Filtergraben ? welche ?*

Hola Lucas,

also mit der Suche hättest dir zwar die Frage hier sparen können, aber man will ja nicht so sein. *sfg*  

Hier in der Liste stehen die Wichtigsten, mit Größe, und Eigenschaften!


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: pflanzen im Filtergraben ? welche ?*

hi

das is echt noch n problem von mir. ich bin zu schnell im schreiben hehe auf die idee mit der SUCHE komm ich nie. 

muss ich mir ma aneignen .

danke dennoch

ciao lucas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: pflanzen im Filtergraben ? welche ?*

Hi Lucas,

noch einfacher ist hier in der Datenbank nachzuschauen, da stehen recht viele für bestimmte Bereiche geeignete Pflanzen - es könnten auch ruhig mal wieder ein paar Einträge dazukommen wenn nachts Langeweile herrscht:? 

MfG Frank


----------

